# I want to look like Kelly Rowland



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok.  I posted this in the hair forum but I only got one response (thank you CantAffordMAC) but I am hoping for more.  I am sure that there are women of color who do this so here we go.

A friend of mine does the cutest roller sets but I can't figure out how to do it. She explained it to me but I'm lost. I think I know the type of setting lotion to use and the type of rollers but how do I put the rollers in? What direction should they go? I have medium length hair. It sweeps my chin in the front and comes past my shoulders in the back. Argh. 

This will give you some idea of the look I am going for:


----------



## mommymac (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I'm not the one to help, but I believe you should be able to get that look using the hard plastic magnetic rollers, they come in a mutiple of sizes so you can pick the smallest ones for your length hair and use a lot of Lotta Body setting lotion, once you've set your hair, spray some more Lotta Body on it, sit under the dryer, once it's dry wait about 5-10 min. before un-rolling, then just use your fingers to comb through it or just pull your curls down. :shrug:


----------



## L281173 (Sep 2, 2007)

A straw set or wet rod set would help you to achieve that look.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 2, 2007)

I would 2nd what mommymac said. You could even use a softer-set setting lotion or dilute the Lotta Body with a little water. I used to do these all the time on myself. You want your hair to be wet with the lotion and do layered parts across your scalp, completely around your head. From there, use about finger-width sections of hair to wrap around the rollers. Orange ones are good for the nape and yellow ones will work on the crown area. After drying, separate the curls and style as desired.


----------



## gitts (Sep 2, 2007)

You have gotten some good tips.  A good setting lotion and even a rec on type of curlers.  What is very important for this set is the direction in which you set the rollers.  You need to set them vertically instead of the regular horizontal sets.  You will be amazed at the results.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_You have gotten some good tips.  A good setting lotion and even a rec on type of curlers.  What is very important for this set is the direction in which you set the rollers.  You need to set them vertically instead of the regular horizontal sets.  You will be amazed at the results._

 
Thank you!!  That was my main concern.  My mother said it didn't matter which direction I set the rollers in but I know that isn't true. 

I am SOOOO glad I read this.  I am sitting here with wet hair just about to start and I decided to just check out Specktra to see the new posts and you guys have given me such good advice.  Thank you again!


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 2, 2007)

I just finished doing a set like this on a friend of mine. I set the rollers vertacally like gitts said to do and once everything had dried and was combed through it looked awesome.

Just remember to make sure each section is as wide as the roller you are using, that way you wont get weird flat patches where there has been drag caused by the rollers sitting on top of too small a section.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 2, 2007)

or... you could get a weave! i'm sure that's what kelly has! =/


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2007)

I am very happy with how it turned out.  I set it and let it air dry.  I just took it down and my head is a sea of curls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A few didn't dry 100% in the back but I can deal with it.  I am too sleepy to wait any longer for them to dry.  I just know to get under the dryer next time.  I am going to sleep now.  Hopefully, when I wake up tomorrow it will still be great.  I'll throw a satin slumber cap on and hope for the best.  I want a messy curly look so I think I'll be fine.  

P.S.  Do any of you set your hair and sleep on rollers?  I did that back in elementary school and that was it.  I can't be bothered with those hard ass rollers in my hair, although I will say the metal clips I used to hold the rollers made them more comfortable.

*THANKS AGAIN!!!!!*


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_You have gotten some good tips. A good setting lotion and even a rec on type of curlers. What is very important for this set is the direction in which you set the rollers. You need to set them vertically instead of the regular horizontal sets. You will be amazed at the results._

 




LOL i didn't even think of that! God I'm dumb sometimes. 

aziajs--YAY! i'm glad you got the look you were hoping for. in the morning, if they are too messy, maybe try rubbing some product on your fingers, then gently running your fingers through the curls (i always touch my messy curls up with a curling iron, but i'm not sure ifyou are able to do this with your style) 
I haven't slept with rollers in my hair, but I slept with pin curl clips in my hair before (ugh...all that work and pain and the damn curls came out horrible anyways)


----------



## gitts (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am very happy with how it turned out. I set it and let it air dry. I just took it down and my head is a sea of curls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A few didn't dry 100% in the back but I can deal with it. I am too sleepy to wait any longer for them to dry. I just know to get under the dryer next time. I am going to sleep now. Hopefully, when I wake up tomorrow it will still be great. I'll throw a satin slumber cap on and hope for the best. I want a messy curly look so I think I'll be fine. 

P.S. Do any of you set your hair and sleep on rollers? I did that back in elementary school and that was it. I can't be bothered with those hard ass rollers in my hair, although I will say the metal clips I used to hold the rollers made them more comfortable.

*THANKS AGAIN!!!!!*_

 
Just last night I did.  I sleep in rollers all the time.  These ones were magnetic.  It does not bother me any but then I been doing it for years


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im a little late but....

I achieve this look without rollers by doing a twistout, also known as Bantu knots or chiney bumps.  I section my shoulder length hair into about 5 sections, moisturize and oil each part lightly, and then twist each section of hair, and then wrap/coil the hair into a "bump".  I cover w. a satin scarf (NOT SO friendly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and in the morning, I undo each section and separate with my fingers into rinnglets.  Do NOT comb or brush or else you'll have a fro!

Works great for me especially w/ my highlights!

HTH


----------

